
I went in for a Covid-19 test March 17 and I'm still waiting for my results - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/my-corona-or-is-it-schmutz-11585263666
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/nPynR](https://archive.is/nPynR)

